# Has anyone tried Ashwagandha?



## Lee (Jan 17, 2016)

I'm curious if anyone had good results with this herb? I'm not big on being out on meds and I always look for diet related or other fixes prior to giving in. I was put on .025mg of Synthroid last week and was looking into Ashwagandha.

Thanks


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I would absolutely stay away from it unless you've done a cortisol saliva test and know that you need it.


----------



## Lee (Jan 17, 2016)

Hi Jenny,

How does one get a cortisol saliva test?

Thanks


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> I was put on .025mg of Synthroid last week and was looking into Ashwagandha.


Can you please post what thyroid labs you have had run with ranges please.

It is not a good idea to add supplements prior to becoming stable on thyroid replacement.

Unfortunately, when taking medication adding or stopping any drug or supplement may have an effect on lab results. Slow and steady wins this race.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Lee, you can order them online, you don't need a doctor. I use Canary Club to order mine.


----------



## Gloriaroy (May 28, 2018)

Yes, I have tried it. It was very useful for stress relief. My opinion is to buy organic ashwagandha. There are so many brands provides pure organic ashwagandha. Warrior Strong Wellness is one of them. They provides pure organic ashwagandha max with bioperine. It contains no filler ingredients, artificial flavors, colors, sweeteners or preservetives. It supports adrenal health, positive mind health, balances energy & mood, nervous & immune system and grief support.


----------

